# Medical certificates



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone know of this, seen on another forum:

I'm doing a little research on what we need to take with us when driving in Spain. Apart from the usual stuff, I came across this:


Quote:
New laws have been recently introduced and these state that if you hold an EU driving licence, you need to hold a medical certificate, the same as a Spanish national. For drivers aged between 18-45, your medical examination is every 10 years. From 45-70 years, every 5 years and for 70 years of age upwards, every two years. If you are caught for ANY driving offence and your medical examination is not current, you will be deemed to NOT HAVE a driving licence.



...OK, so let's say I get collared for something, and I'm deemed not to have a driving license 'cos I haven't got a medical certificate, it gets worse...


Quote:
NEW LAWS dictate that if you are caught driving without a licence it is classed as a criminal offence and not a driving offence and you will face an immediate 6 months in jail.


Makes me think I ought to get a medical (don't want to end up as some Spaniard's bi*ch). Has anyone else come across this?

(In fact, strictly speaking, I'm not sure that this affects me, because I still have an old GB license not an EU one).

The other surprise I got was this:


Quote:
The driver must not use any screen based aid to navigation (or entertainment) while on the road. You must pull completely off away from traffic.... DVD players and screen based devices other than those directly needed to operate the car must be positioned so the driver cannot see them.


So it looks like its illegal for a driver to be able to see a satnav screen (need to look more into this one).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would want to see provenance before I lost any sleep over it.

As far as I know if you are legally driving in the UK you are covered under the reciprocal laws in the EC.

As regards radar detectors they have been illegal for some time as far as I know (and in other EC countries). Video screens etc may not be visible to the driver in UK either - that has been the law too as far as I am aware. But SatNavs? I would want documented proof from a stated original legal source. 

People have been know to post things on forums BELIEVING them to be true because "they have been told that" but there is often no factual basis for such beliefs...........

I am sure Dougie will be along soon to offer definitve and trustworthy advice - I believe he was in Spain recently......

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Pippin,

I suggest that you go on either the AA, RAC or Direct Gov web site and have a look at driving abroad in Spain.

I think someone is yanking your chain.

Steve


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola
The medical in Spain is for Spanish driving license holders if yours is a UK one then Uk rules apply.

I am about to have my medical to renew my C1 catergory next week as I have a Spanish license.Once you get the certificate it is sent off to trafico and they keep it on file/computor you dont have to carry it around with you.

As for Sat nav.you can have them on the dash,you are not allowed to reprograme whilst on the move that will cost you 3 points and a fine this also goes for using a mobile phone.If you get caught

You can more info from www.dgt.es unfortunatley it is in Spanish but you can use google translator for English.

Regards Brian K


----------

